# DuffyDuck: Maybe time to start saying goodbye...



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I had the initial thread started over the weekend about possible horses.

Long story short, I bought a pair of balet pumps to go rock climbing. I have had an in depth conversation with my trainer, and she believes Duffy is built to jump, and any dressage work will be difficult on her, and she won't do it particularly well. As I want to get in to this as a sport, I have to be realistic.

Two things happened tonight. I saw my farrier who jumps S class (one level below GP) and I asked if he knew anyone who would jump her. He has offered- that was lovely.

So I go in to speak to my trainer and let her know, she said good good.. I go to tack Duffy up and she says you need to speak to P's owner.. now!
Run in, and she says she heard my convo (one time I am glad someone eavesdropped!) and said her jumping trainer (also S class) is ALWAYS on the look out for horses of Duffy's caliber, and fiestyness... so, I believe he's coming this weekend to trial her.

I had no idea things would move this fast.. and if he doesn't buy, he may know someone who does, or give me an idea of where to go with her.

Ahh.

So, this thread is basically going to be the updates, more than likely the let downs, and any ounce of positive news!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck with Duffy


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh how sad. How long have you had Duffy? I am sorry that you are going to have to say goodbye. I hope though that you find someone who will be able to love him like you.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I've had her since 11 Jun 11. Its a partnership I always feel I have to fight to keep as well, she's a big, strong mare and I also think she needs a stronger, firmer rider. I don't know how much further we'll go because she sometimes shows HUGE displays of disrespect under saddle. 

We'll see. Like my dad said, its one thing putting her up for sale, and another selling her


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks CW

Will be letting you all know what happens. Going to put a little picture time line on here.. she's had a lot of work put in to her!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

are you looking at another horse


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I will be, but I will lease for a couple of months and save my pennies... there are some lovely horses on the market right now.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If it feels good when you make the decision to move on, then it's the right one. I hope everything works out right for you and Duffy


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

It does GH. I feel a bit sad, but not heart wrenchingly so. If she has the talent, why should I hold her back, eh? 

If its meant to be, its meant to be.
If I can't sell her, someone out there is trying to tell me something. If I do, then there will be another one out there!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope Duffy finds her place  She knows you have her best interests at heart!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sure she will.. great believer in everything happens for a reason 

And if I'm honest, she's such a friendly horse, I don't think she'll have any issues!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You are smart enough to know when it's time to make a change. Doing what is right for both you and your horse is sometimes hard - but it's the right thing.

I get as much fun out of the hunt for new horses as I do for finally finding one.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cautionary tale, I had no reason ever to buy G Man, wasn't the right horse for me.

Having lived with him for a while I KNEW he wasn't the right horse for me, so I sold him. The person who bought him lost his job, and the drought meant he was short of hay, so G Man came home. I started to ride him more and we found dressage together.

Just before Christmas I listed him again, had a trade organized, it fell through, had a sale half way organized when Ben became available on terms where I could keep G Man. I figure some horses are either meant to be, or they are just boomerangs, you throw them but they keep coming back.

BUT, young Max who was born on the farm here, and I had such fun starting, I knew he was not going to be the horse I hoped for, no tell I lie, he was 100% what I hoped for, so laid back and bombproof, that he would of bored the panties off of even this nervous rider. First person who saw him loved him bought him and is very happy with him.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Best of luck with your decision. The most important decisions are the hardest to make, arent they?!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> You are smart enough to know when it's time to make a change. Doing what is right for both you and your horse is sometimes hard - but it's the right thing.
> 
> I get as much fun out of the hunt for new horses as I do for finally finding one.


It is hard, I feel a bit... not relieved, wrong word, but I feel that I have done what I can with her, and she needs a better rider now in jumping.

And I do too 
I like snooping round posh yards!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Cautionary tale, I had no reason ever to buy G Man, wasn't the right horse for me.
> 
> Having lived with him for a while I KNEW he wasn't the right horse for me, so I sold him. The person who bought him lost his job, and the drought meant he was short of hay, so G Man came home. I started to ride him more and we found dressage together.
> 
> ...



At the time, Duffy was SO the right horse for me. She's taught me to be quick on my toes (quite literally) and how to handle a spoilt brat of a horse that says NO in a big way... But, I think I have outgrown (not height wise obviously) what I can do with her, and she needs someone sportier, and jumpier to take her further!! I've learnt to rehab a skinny horse, and teach a stubborn mare that forwards is the way.. forwards.. because I have three dogs that need feeding otherwise ;D


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I still can't get over her height.... That being said, you're amazing for considering she might be better off in someone else's hands. I don't think I could ever concede to myself that someone else may be better for my horse!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

mystykat said:


> I still can't get over her height.... That being said, you're amazing for considering she might be better off in someone else's hands. I don't think I could ever concede to myself that someone else may be better for my horse!



If I jumped, I'd improve myself. But I am petrified of it. Dressage isn't going to be easy for her to the level I want to do- so I need to let her go to someone to do what she likes. 

I'd love to keep her, honestly! But gotta think long term happiness for me and her!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Duffy, if you are serious about competing and your trainer thinks she doesn't fit in as a dressage horse, but would be a nice jumper, then I think you do the right thing. Wish you best luck finding a great home for her and finding the horse that suits your needs! (P.S. And if she gets sold close to your place you can always visit  ).


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Val.
Its not a decision taken lightly! I'm purely looking to get back what I paid for, perhaps a bit more, so then I can buy another that is more suited to the job. 
I'm hoping that who ever I sell her too would keep in touch- I'd love to see how she progresses!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Best of luck with everything. If she does go onto somebody else, fingers crossed you get the horse your lookin for


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You can always enjoy watching Duffy compete in jumping knowing that all of your dressage work made jumping so much easier for her. 

I will look forward to experiencing the horse hunt with you. You have a much better idea of what to look for with all of your experiences with Duffy.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Too true! And if she stays local, I'll be able to watch her compete and keep you guys updated 

I hope I can keep in touch.. but then part of me says cut loose in case she doesn't make it and I sold her for the wrong reasons :/ There is more than one.. but overthinking it .

You guys are going to be there every step of the way, trust me! Any I see I'll post on here, film when I ride and upload.. I'll be taking my trainer to a second viewing if I feel.. yes! But second,third and fourth opinions are always good to have!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm...I am very interested in the video you just posted in your other thread. Very intriguing horse. I would make inquiries quickly, personally.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Otherside of Germany.. quite literally 

They're a dime a dozen out here, when one goes three take its place. 

I need to stop posting them lol! I have people on the search too, namely my farrier as he has lots of contacts.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Otherside of Germany.. quite literally


For the right horse, it's worth making the trip. And it's a pretty fair price too.

I'm excited for your search for the perfect sporty dressage mount


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Me too, in the right time 

Thing is I don't need to travel that far.. Warendorf is about 1h20 away.. and thats HUGE horse country.. you can't swing a cat without hitting something for you.. or several 

I keep forgetting I still HAVE a pony right now lol, so will keep up with her work, and go from there


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i know i am a bit late :/ 
oh duffy i am sorry to hear this, but i am glad you are going to try and find one better for what you want to do. i know you came a long way with her and know you will find her a good place and find yourself a good prospect for dressage. Cant wait to read your updates hopefully you have more lucky then let downs


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Duffy...good luck with everything! I know it is a hard choice to make, but like I told Cecilia B on here, life is far too short, IMO, to have a horse that you dont see yourself going in the same direction with.

Good Luck with everything, and keep us updated!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.. means a lot to know that in my head its not me making excuses but valid points!

I'm off to bed though, will check up on here again in the morning! Night y'all!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Eh.

Well, Sandra who was going to speak to her trainer yesterday didn't as he didn't show up at the other stable.
Makes me sad. Makes me want to ask for the number myself to ring. So I did, no reponse from her :/

HOWEVER she is at a sj comp this weekend, and will be asking others she knows who may be interested....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck with the sale Sophie, and more luck finding the next one 
I'm sure you'll find Duffy a good home, I can certainly see her getting over those jumps, at her height she could just step over them


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you my dear. Was going to pick your brains, but you've hand enough to deal with. Hope you're all good, big hugs to Billy! xxx

And its the right thing to do, me thinks. The cons far way out the pros, and she needs someone to take her the distance (hah) and jump her ;D And with her height I'm sure she could too!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Why don't you merge into the sport that Duffy will flourish at? If you love Duffy so much, why not stick it out and try what she enjoys doing?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an extreme fear of jumping  there is no horses round my area I could learn to jump on, and transfer the skills, or a trainer to send her to either... Thought this through.. I like my dressage through and through lol!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

GR.

I had some GR news.
My YO/Trainer rents the stables from some other people (read about the breaking in of a 3yo I posted ages ago- thats them!) and the wife is more than slightly unsavoury. She said
'I heard you're selling that creature.. you can hardly call it a horse, and you won't get more than 1500 for it. When you're ready for a REAL horse I will let you buy one of mine'

Fuming was an understatement- like my dad said though, if I said yeah 1500 she'd have snapped her up, broken her in to little pieces and sold her on for profit.

Thankfully I've already spoken to my trainer and I WILL make my money back on Duffy, possibly more!

AND Sandra was at a jumping comp this weekend, her trainer is coming with a trailer this week and money in his wallet. If he likes her, he takes her o.o

SO SOON.

And if not, plan B- start free jumping her to assess what shes like, and then start under saddle.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are selling her :-(

Hope you can find her a good home.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Me too, she won't be going to just anyone.. love her to pieces and learnt so much but she's rock climbing, I'm ballet!

Will keep you all updated with anything!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I had a text from Sandra last night.

The jumper has been given a horse by his sponsers.

Why buy when you get given one, eh?

Never mind!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Would you not consider at least trying to jump? Ya never know :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Not me haha.

I don't like it, never have, and doubt I ever will. Green&green=black&blue... she's not built for what I want 

I will have someone jump her under saddle before I sell her to say she's done it.. but it won't be me.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Not me haha.
> 
> I don't like it, never have, and doubt I ever will. Green&green=black&blue... she's not built for what I want
> 
> I will have someone jump her under saddle before I sell her to say she's done it.. but it won't be me.


Ah I see :lol:

Well good luck with whatever happens! Like you said earlier, whats meant to be will be!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, spoke to Ingrid my trainer last night. Put her up for sale.

I have four people who are showing some genuine interest.

She said but her age, height colour and breeding up. The breeding alone should generate enough interest.

One lady is looking for a horse that she can ride as her she's sharing her daughter's at the moment, to hack out and do a bit of dressage/jumping on.

Explained I had not hacked her out as spent the time building her up muscle and educaiton wise, and that I can't say what she's like, also that she has been free jumped and not tested under saddle but has been ridden dressage freizeit (have no idea what you guys would call this,, but basically dressage in the arena at home no comps etc) and if they want to come and look to get in touch. 

I'm not going to big her up or let her down, state the facts and go from there. If I haven't generated a lot of interest in about 6 days or so though, I will re-evaluate my ad and put pics and more description up.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well above woman/man... anyone know the name Dagmar as in male or female o.0
They're going to phone my dad to make an appointment to come and see her. Person is really excited to come and see her, have seen the video of her etc!

I've had another 4 people on the website ask, but no response after I responded.
Two people on FB, but not holding too much hope out.

Been completely honest about her, they can come and try her out as many times as they like, but she's not going on trial or leaving the yard until she's sold.

We'll see what happens....


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Best wishes to you and Duffy.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks AC.

Haven't heard back from that woman. 

Had a lady phone me today... she's super tall so needs a big horse. Her horse is a pasture ornament due to health reasons and he's a bit crazy. She wsa crying on the phone :/ She's going to speak to her other half and I'll send her more pictures today and she'll phone to make an appointment tomorrow/Monday

Just had someone else email me... was a bit sneaky and plugged their email addy in to FB.. vaulters... can anyone help me here.. in a lot of big horses it says 'Voltiger zwecklos' which in polite terms means 'vaulters get lost'
Any reason why??!! I don't know if I can afford to be that fussy o.0


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought vaulters preferred draft horses for the temperament and rocking chair movement.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

NO idea... you see quite a lot of thicker set WBs being used out here.. I dunno!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Duffy, as I have discovered horses which suceed in dressage are a bit like jumpers - to a large extent they are born not made by (wo)man. A Medium level rider will tell you if a horse is likely to do well in the dressage arena within a few minutes of sitting on the animal. It is all in the rider's seat and his/her hands. 

I have watched my mare be ridden by The Countess and it is amazing how good they look together. In the horse a bit of natural flair for the paces is a must as is intelligence but without a clever and knowledgeable rider the results will be poor. 

The Countess can't do well without DiDi, but DiDI won't do well without the Countess - the two together make a pair. 

But take care. DiDi is a very sensitive horse to ride and a she has risen up the ranks, she becomes more and more sensitive and to a certain extent, intolerant. A good dressage horse is active, full of impulsion, sensitive, quick to learn and sharp. That can be another way of saying : "a handful". 

When you go looking for a horse, don't make any decisions to buy until an accomplished dressage rider has chance to give an opinion.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

In the US, the vaulters use drafts and draft crosses. At a dressage camp I attended yonks ago when I was a teenager, we did different "fun" activities in the evenings, and one evening was vaulting night. They had a big Belgian looking horse. I mostly remember being terrible at it and couldn't jump on the horse from the ground. 

My Shire cross has the rocking horse canter for it but I think she'd be bored to tears living life on the lunge line. Anyway, I would not have said your 18hh Westphalian is what people want in a vaulting horse, but then I haven't met any German vaulters. Maybe they're a bit madder than American ones.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Baha I would be curious to see how they clamber on her? I don't know if shed enjoy it if I'm honest, will see what comes of it! Barry not ignoring you, promise! Phone just isn't loading all the posts grrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Eh. Dead enders.

I made a film of lunge work. Might want to watch with volume off xD

Its HARD to lunge one handed with whip in hand and lunge and camera in the other... need a hat cam ahaha!! 

Duffy Longiert 13 Feb 12 - YouTube


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice job, even one handed! She is beautiful! Speaks German, too. How do they do that?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks tiny! I have a short clip of left hand but she knows its my bad side and was like NANANAHHHHH so I wont put that up xD

My dad disappeared.. I was like meep.. I NEED HELP but managed it alright in the end!

And I kept her German, with everything apart from down and back.. back is zuruck, when I need to bark BACK at her, its a lot easier.. she walks back now with just my body, no contact or anything.. should have filmed that!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha I love that her cues are in German and you do the burrrrr noise to wind her down when she's not quite sure. That's so cute haha. Maybe I should teach Sky Spanish! 

She is such a pretty girl, lovely suspension in her gaits!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahaha the brr wasn't so much because she wasn't sure, I was trying to show forwards canter, steady canter.. we only just learnt that haha!! I love the German, you can make it sounds really snappy ahahah

Thanks my dear  xxx


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe, she's beautiful. I wish I knew German. It sounds so professional in horse training... LoL.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahaha I wish I knew German too.. I get the basics, but thats as far as it goes.... anything new I'm like.. HUH?! and my trainer and I have to figure out what what it is hahaha

Schritt- walk
Trab- trot (When coming down, Teeerraaaabbb haha)
Galop- Canter
Langsam- slow
vorwärts- forwards (admittedly I just used translate to see how that was spelt xD)
Steh- stand
Geh weg- go out

Thats it for lunging really!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry you're having to deal with selling her! Hopefully the right person will come along that can use her for what she should be doing. Good for you for knowing when it's time to consider other options, rather than trying to get her to do something you enjoy that she doesn't


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks amp 
Horse market is slow right now as its winter, will pick up in a couple of months.. means I still have a horse to ride and train though lol!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha yeah.. But if it's meant to be, someone will come along, if not, then they won't  I look forward to seeing what happens with you two. Do you have any pictures/videos of free jumping her or someone else jumping her? Or have you even started on this yet lol


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Tried her free jumping week before last.. she was really good! Unfortunately, it was super cold an my trainer said warm her up before you go in and she knackered herself out whilst we were waiting for the jumps to go up, but she did a good job and was super steady about it, if I have her for longer I will pay someone to jump her under saddle for me.. I'll do poles, but thats it lol!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

See I loveeee jumping! Haha. I'd love to see some pictures of her jumping if you could ever get some.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Next time we do it I'll see what I can do 

She makes a beautiful shape.. it'll be a work in progress for someone to do it with her, but she has the potential!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with Duffy Duck


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

ohmyohmyohmy. 
I have someone coming to see her now.
ohmyohmyohmy.

XC rider/ SJ by the look of it... will keep you updated, looks like they're coming this weekend.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

well not RIGHT now, its 2331hrs.. but this weekend


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow! I have the need to sub to see what happens!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck with them!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks.. coming hopefully this Saturday to look with a friend.. and will ride, then if all goes well free jump, but she's quite happy to come back and watch her free jump another time if its too much for that day... arghhh I need to get my saddle!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay.
So I'm in bed, sick as a pig. 
I have no energie to get up, just about enough to get on here to give you an update!

I have someone coming Monday, someone coming Saturday 25, and a possible Sunday appointment.

Keep fingers crossed for me. Hoping to eat later (and keep it down) and then get to the yard and ride so she's not fresh as a fresh thing when people come to try her out!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope you feel better and that she behaves well for them


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks amp.. me too! Last thing I need is for her to be a madam xD


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hope, you'll feel better, Duff!

Looks like lots of interest in your girl. I'm sure something will work out nicely! Good luck with appointments!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Get well soon missy!

You'll have to let me know how Saturday and Monday go!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Get well soon and fingers crossed for the weekend!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunday one is scratched.. never mind! They want something to jump that has already been tested under saddle..oh well, plenty of other people interested  Have another one who has just emailed.. somehow think that isn't going to happen but you never know!

Don't know if I am going to ride tonight :S walking up stairs is an effort.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Sunday one is scratched.. never mind! They want something to jump that has already been tested under saddle..oh well, plenty of other people interested  Have another one who has just emailed.. somehow think that isn't going to happen but you never know!
> 
> Don't know if I am going to ride tonight :S walking up stairs is an effort.


I wouldn't! Rest up and get better


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Daffy Duck take care of your self first like you said if it is meant to be it well happen so rest up and show her in the right way I have look at horse when the owner are sick and it never goes well hope she find a good home


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Okay.
> So I'm in bed, sick as a pig.
> I have no energie to get up, just about enough to get on here to give you an update!
> 
> ...


 
Fingers are crossed for you! 

I hope you feel better soon, and I'm sure her match will come along - all in due time.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Didn't ride... walker, then free lunged her.. she wasn't interested either.. riding tomorrow, but lunging first for half an hour, better safe than sorry!

If she's too frisky, I'll just phone and say I haven't worked her properly for a week and its not a fair judgement of the horse... reschedule!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hope you get better soon


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea. Hope you feel better and that it goes well! Keep us updated.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My saddle has been in and out of the saddlers since Nov whilst they got it to fit Duffy. So, in the mean time I have been using another saddle.. a nice Dressage saddle that although wasn't a perfect fit, it wasn't doing any harm.​ 
Then, week before last when I tacked her up she was a bit shifty...didn't pay attention to it. So, I carried on. I always walk her round the school on foot once, do my girth, and mount. A couple of times I got on, she shifted right on to the forehand, did a little jog and kicked a hid leg a bit. So I got off, readjusted, and she was fine. This happened three times. Then last Saturday I went to get on, and she did this rocking horse impression. I got off. I thought.. this isn't my horse, ears were right back. Normally if she takes the micky, her ears are forward, so I put her in the round pen to see if she had beans to get rid of... none.​ 
Then all last week I lunged her, whilst waiting for my saddle. And I was ill, so no riding. My trainer said that the saddle I was borrowing is fine and she was taking the mickey and I need to get a grip.​ 
Friday I lunged her.. hard. With my saddle on. I haven't done this before, but after the last time I rode I wanted her so tired she couldn't pick her nose. Then I got on, w/t/c and she felt amazing. No problems.​ 
Saturday I had my lesson, lunged her for about 15mins to warm her up, and had an amazing lesson.​ 
Then yesterday I got on without lunging. I got on, she automatically went to the jog, tight, and tried to stop. So I got her going, and thank the lord for vocals.. and then she threw a hard buck.. then was fine. Someone else (tre good dressage rider) had watched her and said it looked like she was cramped in her entire back to start off with for that first round.. then fine.​ 
I did copy and paste that from another thread.. we'll see how she goes this evening, it may have been an OH SADDLE PINCH and then she was fine, I don't know.. we'll see.​ 
The woman who was supposed to come tonight can't as she's ill and wants to come this weekend, so I said Sunday as Saturday have someone else coming. ​ 
In all honesty I feel sick to my stomach in case someone gets on and she turns in to a bronco nightmare, which is unrealistic as she's never bucked particularly high, and she buck/spins but thats all she does... Does anyone else feel like this when selling a horse? That something bad might happen... ​


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

I feel like that a lot, I get all paranoid for no reason... and I don't even own a horse. I lease an old broke (23 yo) mare lol.
I know what you mean though. Just keep thinking: "She will do great!" That wat Duffy can pick up on your positive attitude more 

Good luck!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks happy 

Yesterday's ride was... pretty darn cool. We warmed up well as the temps have dropped again, and then cantered her (left hand was SLIGHTLY erratic) but then her trot work was... well, we ate up the ground pretty darn well haha!

Mares!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, she has worked SUPER for the last week.. really really well

And tomorrow, at 1600... I have the first person to try her out.

I hope, with everything I have, that she is as good as she can be, and not a mong. 

As soon as I hear anything, I will, of course, let you all know.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with this person


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks CountryWoman!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck! Hope it goes well


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks amp 

She's coming to ride tomorrow, then watch her free jump another time, maybe Tuesday!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You must be so excited!!!  I hope everything goes great and you find the right person for Duffy


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Excited/sick is closer to how I feel.. more sick with nerves. Never had to sell a horse like this before.. my old man was bought by a friend who knew him anyway!

I just hope to god
a) she doesn't sleep in all her poop tonight (like two days ago...1h later, semi clean, smelly, sticky horse)
b) buck under saddle
c) actually moves.. only myself and one other person (barely) have been able to work her out of a dozen or so.. but I have stopped wearing spurs.. stopped at Christmas, so hopefully she's more sensitive to leg aids now...
d) I don't throw up from nerves.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Try not to worry.. think of all the good things. And hey, you could lease her out to the person first so she's not completely gone yet. 

Big hugs x


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

They live about an hour away, and they're at Uni 

But a posh uni.. so I reckon having a horse ain't so much an issue, if you get my drift.

Already made the decision that she can be vetted here (we have 20 odd vets in the area.. I only use one!) and the contract is signed sealed delivered, before she leaves the yard... not taking chances, heard far too many horror stories ;P

But, they're welcome to come and try her out as many times, so long as it doesn't turn in to a free riding thing!

Fingers crossed, eh... have some pics- you've already seen them on my fb! Will put them up here when my laptop starts behaving!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm subbing!!! I just read every post in this whole thread...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats dedication Almond.. I can't remember most of the posts.. or what I had for Christmas....

Will keep you updated!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Soooo

Who wants to know what happened?

I spent most of today shaking with nerves. 

She turned up a few minutes late, with mum and friend with her... 

Groomed Duffy, asked about her legs (which she had NO issues with) a few of her marks from before I got her etc.

Then I rode.. and I have never been so appauled with my own riding- bag of nerves, understatement.

And the fact a lesson, gelding and a stallion where being ridden in there- she doesn't have an issue, but the stallion is a fruit loop at unexpected times- makes steering difficult if you're in a 10m trot circle and then BAM horse!

She rode her.. Duffy tried it on, quick tap with the whip, and she was fine.. not brilliant, but got all 3 paces, then I got back on, and showed her off to full potential - and she worked a dream.

Said I'm trying to make this as easy as I can, you can ride the horse as much as you like, any questions answered, we'll even bring her to you if you buy her etc. They're leaving to go to the other side of Germany for a few days to try two more out, and will let me know on Friday whether they are interested.

The lady who is supposed to come tomorrow phoned, her car has broken down etc so she can't make it till next weekend, we'll see what happens!! At least she phoned to let me know instead of not turning up?

No more nerves, just tired and happy.. felt right, not wrong, having someone test her, so know its the right thing to do!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> She rode her.. Duffy tried it on, quick tap with the whip, and she was fine.. not brilliant, but got all 3 paces, then I got back on, and showed her off to full potential - and she worked a dream.
> No more nerves, just tired and happy.. felt right, not wrong, having someone test her, so know its the right thing to do!



Hooray!

I'm glad things went well


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

We all knew you would survive!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Hehe I like that term fruit loop.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys  

Going to give her an easy day today, she's earned it! Just got to wait now I suppose! It's only another week  I've said she can watch my lesson or have a lesson with my trainer as she knows the horse etc- we will see!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck Duffy! It sounds as though you're going about it all beautifully!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well.. it is now Wednesday, and I haven't heard a No from Saturday whilst she's testing these other horses out.. no news is good news, right?!

And I have another couple of people interested.

One lady and her husband, who is 1.98m tall, looking for another horse... not sure if they will come as she needs a confidence giver, and I was honest and said she tests under saddle, but once she's over that she works beautifully. But she needs a firm rider to say do it, not a passenger. Who knows!

And then someone from Austria who emailed me saying why is she not for a beginner, is it Donnerbube 1,2, or 3, and does any of Paradox's pigishness show throw.. I was like urm, nope, she's a horse, not a pig, and I dunno which Donnerbube (there is more than one?!) Turns out 3... and saying her feet look like they're in bad condition from one of the pics (my fault) I was like nah, they're just mucky from the walker (c'mon guys.. I don't want to be scrubbing in sub zero temps!) and we will see.. she said please be completely honest as its a far way to drive for me, and I need to find the right stallion (need to find one big enough more like xD) and so I said I AM being honest, its important she goes to the right home. She questioned the price, and now thinking back to it I forgot to make an answer on it.. darn it! Asking if the 4650 is the lowest I would go.. eh, we will see.. 4500 is what I really want.. and she has no issues I'm hiding.. who knows! Mini (or not so) Duffy's running around.. I did say she is pigeon toe'd though, but my trainer said some people aren't put off by that..


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OH MY LORD.

I found a few pages on FB that I advertised Duffy on, at lunch I refreshed them to bump them up. Come back to work, sneak on to a colleagues blackberry tablet.. 30 odd comments... slowly translate.

I put the lunge video up, and this woman is going ape crazy on my *** saying I'm cruel to my horse, give her 5 seconds to fast walk and then lunge her, and I don't even let her go forwards, I pull her back and ask her to move more from behind blah blah blah

I need to do a full translation at home for all the blahs.

Then someone said shut up you daft person, you can see a sweat patch on the neck, obviously the horse is warmed up

NOW I'M CRUEL FOR LETTING MY HORSE SWEAT.

And then a few people jumped on this woman and squished her. 

I replied.. somewhat calmly, that the horse was warmed up prior to filming, no one wants to see 40 mins of workout, and the forward and slowing down is purely showing what the horse can do and how she moves. Its hard and emotional enough trying to sell a horse, if you're interested, PM me.. or leave me alone!! ARGH I feel a bit torn up about that, people making assumptions and jumping the gun like that. Grr

Breatheeeee

I'm going to delete that whole thing when I get home and re-submit it.

GRRRR.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, that's incredibly frustrating. I hate people like that. If they were concerned for the horse they would have PM-d you asking or stating their concern - they're just trying to stir crap up and I HATE that. 

I hope no one decides to be ridiculous when you repost!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Tell me about it.. I was like..wuhhhh when I first attempted to translate, then angry, then laughed, then a bit upset, actually!

Iz a nasty horse owner. Nawt... she's darn lucky to have me aha.

Eee, its just the time waster I have to sift through

'N'aww.. is your horse really that big?'...no, I just put it like that for laughs -headdesk-


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Tell me about it.. I was like..wuhhhh when I first attempted to translate, then angry, then laughed, then a bit upset, actually!
> 
> Iz a nasty horse owner. Nawt... she's darn lucky to have me aha.
> 
> ...


 
Don't you hate that? Pet peeve, when people ask me "Really?" after I tell them something.. NOOOOO I just said that for no reason


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Just brush them off Sophie. Anytime you are selling one, people will look for any reason to pick them apart, frustrating as all get out, but you know the truth. Heck, since it's fb, delete their comments HAHA!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL mysty.. its true... I say something that is an obvious fact age/height/breeding etc ..really?? YES lol

And I know Mandy... I am going to delete it lol, but was on the pad thing and couldn't work it out ahaha so will have to wait when I get home.. I think it was more the shock of.. you said WHAT?!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> LOL mysty.. its true... I say something that is an obvious fact age/height/breeding etc ..really?? YES lol
> 
> And I know Mandy... I am going to delete it lol, but was on the pad thing and couldn't work it out ahaha so will have to wait when I get home.. I think it was more the shock of.. you said WHAT?!


Ohh gotta love facebook. People are too cowardly to say anything to your face so they tell you on that silly website.

Haha it's obviousl you love Duffy and take good care of her.

Non horsey people are hilarious though.. the things they ask or believe.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sky.. these WERE horsey people haha

EE. What to say about yesterday's viewers. 

I was emailed last week asking for more info etc, a couple looking for a big horse, the gentleman is 1.98m. My dad's head didn't even hit his chin and my dad is 6ft2. 

So, they turned up, and they looked impressive. THAT got my nerves going. They groomed, chatted etc. I'd said she's not a beginner's horse and tests under saddle, they said no problems. LOVED her, as everyone is saying, on the ground- how sweet and well behaved she is... love my ponio 

Then I rode. And she was a baggage, did everything wrong (I am aware this was my fault lol) threw a hind leg out etc, and refused to canter. Even though my lesson yesterday, her canter had been so good we did some walk to canter.. well, tried it. 

They weren't phased, he got on, and I thought oh ******, she's never had anyone on her with such long legs, what's she going to do?? She was a little unsure, but was brilliant. Until he asked for trot. And she did her beginner thing, and just waalkkkeeeddd. So I handed him the little whip, just touched her shoulder lightly to let her know he had it, and she worked a dream! The wife was really nervous, she had a bad accident 6 years and gets scared to get on new horses.. which I totally understand so I showed her you can stop Duffy with very little effort should the need arise. 

Same again when she asked for trot, so she took the little whip.

He really liked her, said he doesn't find many horses he feels comfortable on, but does with her, and likes that she requires 'riding' not sitting there.. said to my dad I make it look easy.. ahh, if only they knew.. my leg muscles are pretty impressive!

She absolutely loved her on the ground, but doesn't know if she is a good enough rider. 

Their stall is now full, so they are looking for another, and if they find one, will get in touch and come view her again with trainer to see if the trainer thinks they can work on it 

So, maybe is better than no!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwwwww so cute Duffy!

And the latest 'buyers' do sound promising. Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I know xD I saw it at lunch and had to share.

Have someone coming tomorrow, it looks like.. vaulters! Eee we will see!

I'm just glad I am in no rush and can take my time rather than stressing and making a bad job of it!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Vaulters???? Wow! I cannot even imagine popping up on a horse the size of Duffy!!

This coming from a decidedly unathletic rider. I need a mounting block to clamber up on my 17hh boy!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I use a mounting block too!

I suppose they must be adults? As the woman owns a vaulting school... so I'm hoping all goes well, I showed the lunge video, but don't know if they want to see her ridden, or lunged? Still waiting on a reply!!

Who knows.. Duffy might freak, might be a babe, might be too big, might be (dare I say it) too small D:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have seen vaulting on horses and some groups use Percherons 
and children vault on them like nothing


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

There are two kinds of vaulting horse. Trot horses and canter horses. Not that many are good at both, it seems. Maybe they want her for a canter horse. The heavy draft horses are not as common as the warmbloods for canter vaulting horses.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

My vaulting friend doesn't like to vault on a horse any smaller than 16hh... she prefers 17hh and up. I assume this is something that applies to most of the vaulting community, so you should be just fine. ^_^


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I cancelled the vaulters.

I was really excited, I told my trainer. And she said its your choice, but I have a few things to say.

She said no money in the world would make her sell a horse to a vaulting club (and she knows this vaulting club too) and that Duffy would max out at 3 seasons, then be sent to slaughter. Her front legs are already burgered as it is, and with extra stress on them, she'll go downhill faster.

I can't do that, I really can't. I thought it was best to say thank you for your interest, but no. Now I see why so many people put 'Vaulters no chance!' in their ads... I wouldn't be able to live with myself.

Apologies to any vaulters, I don't wish to offend anyone- this is also due to the reputation of this club too.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that's strange. This certainly doesn't happen like that around here. I've known vaulting horses who have made a lifetime career of it and stayed perfectly sound and happy.

Certainly, do whatever you can to make sure that she's safe. If you've heard bad things about vaulters in your area, it's definitely a no go.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't understand the concern about vaulting unless it's that particular club. 

BUT......this is the same horse who is so very disrespectful of you and you have her for sale. If they have cash in hand, I'd let the horse figure out where she stands. If her front legs are '******ed' anyways, her future soundness isn't real bright and unless you want to be feeding a huge pasture puff til the end of her days, then I'd be working on some emotional distance.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't understand the concern about vaulting unless it's that particular club.
> 
> BUT......this is the same horse who is so very disrespectful of you and you have her for sale. If they have cash in hand, I'd let the horse figure out where she stands. If her front legs are '******ed' anyways, her future soundness isn't real bright and unless you want to be feeding a huge pasture puff til the end of her days, then I'd be working on some emotional distance.


She isn't amazingly disrespectful.. quite the opposite. We've had 'tester' moments, but compared to the bolting, headcollar, toe stepping baggage I brought home, she's far better.

She is pigeon toe'd on the front, thats what I mean by her legs.

And it is mostly to do with that particular club, emotional distance isn't required  I am more than satisfied with the choice to sell, other wise it wouldn't be happening, and I'm more than fine when two other appointments have been.. no emotional wreck :lol: She can work absolutely fine, no navicular, spats.. nothing in there, never had a day of lameness, but cantering on a 15m circle 5 days a week or so.. eh.. yeah.

Like I said, no insult to vaulters, but this is also a lot to do with the particular club. Please don't bite, I'm well aware what is required selling a horse, and providing its a good home, I'm happy to let her go.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Grr.

I am tired of tire kickers.

a) 'I would like a more recent video of the horse being ridden with school figures, and would you drop the price below 4000' Well, camera is broken, and the price is 4650 FOR A REASON.

b) I would like full body xrays done, and if anything is found that would make the horse not able to be ridden daily, you have to pay for it. Also, I want to pay in installments and have the horse transported to me.

Urm. We're not talking about a 20,000 horse here, and the xrays probably cost more than the horse. You want them, you pay for them.. unless thats not in your installment plan either?
Never said I would offer transport, and you're over 250kms away, unless you do it you'll have to find a company!

-headdesk-


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I once sold an eight year old quarter gelding to a family who trail ride lightly around their farm. That's it. 
They do not even own a horse trailer, they walk around their pastures for enjoyment.
The price of the horse was 1.500, they had a full vet check with x rays....
I did not ask what it cost, he passed, of course. I am sure it cost as much as the horse.....


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh I don't mind if someone comes along and says 'I like the horse, I want it vetted, we discuss money and then I take it'
Naturally, if they're 30mins up the road my dad doesn't mind trailering her up there.

And failed vet check, which is around 120, is normally paid for by the owner. Not always, but normally. If someone wants full body xrays done, they can crack on, but don't ask me to pay for it if there is a 'finding' that the person isn't happy with... thats what I meant haha!

I paid 300 for front leg xrays, and two of those were freebies o.o I don't even want to think what full body would cost!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Dreamcatcher why would you need emotional distance. When selling a horse you should always try to find the best possible home for the horse and try and assure its future as much as possible.

I too have sold horses, I've turned down offers from people who i thought would sell the horse on quickly or who were not right for the horse. I've accepted a lesser offer for a better home with a longer term assured future.

i'd never ever sell a horse where it was almost garentted to be on the meat wagon in 3 yrs time, they could offer me double the asking price and still be told no!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

faye said:


> Dreamcatcher why would you need emotional distance. When selling a horse you should always try to find the best possible home for the horse and try and assure its future as much as possible.
> 
> I too have sold horses, I've turned down offers from people who i thought would sell the horse on quickly or who were not right for the horse. I've accepted a lesser offer for a better home with a longer term assured future.
> 
> i'd never ever sell a horse where it was almost garentted to be on the meat wagon in 3 yrs time, they could offer me double the asking price and still be told no!


 
This is my line of thought too. I love my mare, and I know selling her is right for us both, and I will cry when she goes.. I'm human  However, I'm not going to pick and choose and be nit picky about everything.

However, I would prefer not to have a call two years down the line 'we ran the horse in to the ground and she's kaputt' 

Naturally, things happen with horses beyond our control, but she's advertised as a 'freizeit' horse, not dressage, not jumping, because she hasn't competed. I have so many people emailing me with

a) Awwhh is your horse really that big?
b) Awwwh she's really pretty
C) awwhhh I bet she'd make a great jumper because of her height
d) I always wanted a big horse

-headdesk-

She's a project, well mannered, easy under saddle, but requires a firm hand. BAH HUMBUG.

Rant over :lol:

I need to PM you faye.. my trainer said about advertising her in the UK, but don't know if its worth it!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well.

It comes to those that wait.

I was browsing the horse sale sites over here and I saw an advertisement for a girl looking for a horse.

All it said was

Hi, I'm XXXX, I'm 15yo, I have been riding for 8 years and I'm looking for a sports horse over 170cm. Must have good breeding, nothing over 6000.

So, I got in touch, and over the weekend she found me on facebook, and was emailing me. She was begging me not to seel her before Wednesday as she's fallen in love with her and can't stop watching the videos.

I wasn't even sure they were coming, I didn't hear anything on Tuesday, and I was having my doubts as to whether it was a pipe dream and she'd not told her parents.. then i got a text Wednesday to say they would be 40mins late due to a traffic jam. I said no problems.

However, Wednesday evenings from 1900 we have the abteilung lesson which is basically a lesson that preps us for lower dressage as you ride with 4-6 people in a group.. .easier said than done, and the girl wanted to ride Duffy in it to see how she goes (which she is a star in  ). 

So they turned up, I'd given her the main brush over as otherwise we'd be late, she gave her a quick go over, whole family was there, and their dog touched nose to nose with Duffy- I think that was when the mum was won over.

Tacked her up, took her in.. and it was busy in there with everyone warming up.

I have never been so infuriated in my life. 

There is a gentleman, who owns a horse called Rubio. This horse is brain damaged, no joke. If a 'rider' gets on, he rears and flips. If someone passive gets on and "passenger rides" he's fine, providing you point and he'll go what pace he wants too. Well, I was cantering (and yay we got left lead correct first time!!) and Harvey booted Rubio which made Rubio hit the wll and go stir crazy, Duffy freaked and jumped out of their way ( I was inside) and came straight to trot when I asked her but was a bit shook up under saddle so just trotted her... she has NEVER done anything like that under saddle, I was upset for her, but that horse unnerves all horses in there.

Then, trotting round.. left to left.. bull.. he just kept cutting me up, as if on purpose. I fumed. But keep smiling.. their filiming the horse!

Then, the girl got on.. and she's tall, waif like and full of cold. I tell her if Duffy won't trot, not to worry, she does it with everyone and to give her a good tap. She got on, walking.. VERY light hands which made me do a happy dance inside.

And then asked for trot.

And... and.. and.. Duffy did it. STRAIGHT AWAY, and not a silly 'I'll half do it' but a forwards working trot.. and canter, and she rode an hour in the lesson.. and loved her, and my mouth was gaping open the whole time.

Then her dad sid its 8pm and we have an 1h30-2h journey back home, so she came out, I untacked and popped her in the round pen, came back, and he said something in German.

I looked. And asked him to repeat.

And they're booking the vet check today, they want to come back down for another ride, and then if all goes well.. buy her.

I have to admit, when they went I cried a little, purely because I know she's going to someone that she 'clicks' with, and she'll be very loved.

Very loved.

So, this may soon be the end of this thread.. we will see!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's fantastic! If Duffy was so well behaved straight away, it sounds like a really good match!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats what I think.. I think Duffy is one of those horses you need to click with!

Fingers crossed vet check is all good and we can go from there!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Good things come to those who wait. (I hate cliches) .


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Good things come to those who wait. (I hate cliches) .


 
(me too, but sometimes they fit :lol

Have to pass vet check.
And she wants to bring a friend down to ride her too.

I have no problems with either.

Given them a week, no one else will see her etc in that time, and I won't make any promises.

We will see.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like she found a good match. I'm happy for you that you were able to find a good person to love her! Hope it works out.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! I'm happy for you...for Duffy...and for the girl!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

It is so neat when someone clicks with a horse right away that you are selling!

Fingers crossed for you and Duffy.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm very happy for both you and Duffy - it really seems like a good match!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am happy too, really happy.. obviously going to carry on working her for the time being.. just very happy they found each other.

Keeping fingers crossed that it now all works out completely.. will be keeping you all updated!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good match (and that's the best one can hope for while selling a horse). Hope it'll work out for all of you!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Val!

Keeping all fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds perfect! I'm so happy for you! And Duffy! And the girl!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Forget what I said.

She didn't even have the decency to phone, but sent me a facebook message.

She doesn't want Duffy as she feels there is a risk with her legs.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DuffyDuck said:


> She doesn't want Duffy as she feels there is a risk with her legs.


?? What does that mean? 

I'm sorry... Don't worry, someone special WILL come to Duffy's life, may just need little more patience.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I think because she's pigeon toed,

Also, due to her size, and still building up her muscles, when she's walking, at the end of her stride the hind leg/hoof twists ever so slightly.. no where near as bad as it used to and its barely noticable.

However, I did say my trainer has said this is something that will go with muscle, and the pigeon toes.. well, one of the horses in there does M dressage, which is two levels below PSG out here.. probably 3rd/4th level.. do you have a 4th level? more likely that.

Bit miffed they didn't even effing phone.

Actually, I teared up a bit.. so perfect, and then some weird thing about her hind legs. The front legs.. now that I can understand. But there is no problem to the bone or anything, I had xrays done.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

We need a dislike button. :-(


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Dude, that sucks. 

Lots of horses have that slight twist in their hind leg at the end of the walk stride. I wouldn't turn down a horse because of that but you know horse people; they get these weird little obsessions. 

The right person for her is still waiting to come along.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwww...I'm so sorry Duffy. It sounded so promising! I agree she should've phoned but you know teenagers these days, they prefer the social network way of communicating more so than 'live'.

As an aside, my daughter sent over 3k text messages last month and used 38 minutes of phone time. I'd bet 36 of those minutes were to me because she knows I prefer that method.

Keep the faith...the perfect person will come along for your girl!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I don't know why it was a reason either.

Its made me shocked, but then perhaps its for the best. If they turn her down because of that, they they probably don't know enough and want everything for nothing.

J&D I'm 20.. I like to text, but I think its a very personal matter that should be discussed over phone, or at least a text or 'Please phone me' would have been nicer than reading that.

Grr.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh...I totally agree with you Duffy! She should've called, no doubt about it.

And I'll admit, I like to text too. And I'm way older than 20! (so no offense was meant at all)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DuffyDuck said:


> Bit miffed they didn't even effing phone.


I hate phone. I prefer email communication myself unless I have no other choice. Not trying to find excuses for the girl, just saying..


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I was so happy when you said that girl came out and they clicked like that, then I read the next page :-( Sorry it didn't work out, I hope you find the perfect home for her soon!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> I hate phone. I prefer email communication myself unless I have no other choice. Not trying to find excuses for the girl, just saying..


I am in my 40's and I much prefer to text or email than talk on the phone. Of course when it comes to horse deals, talking on the phone is a better way to go. 

However I did buy one of my TBs via emails with a gal in the next state. I don't think we ever talked on the phone. I got a great horse. Yeah I know, I was really lucky!! Bought her for $100.00!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DressageDreamer said:


> However I did buy one of my TBs via emails with a gal in the next state. I don't think we ever talked on the phone. I got a great horse. Yeah I know, I was really lucky!! Bought her for $100.00!!


Not a bad deal at all!  I was looking for my 1st horse only on Internet/email communications (as I'm much more messy on phone and forget to ask things, while with email I can sit and think what I want to say/ask). 

Some buyers/sellers do feel uncomfortable telling they don't want a horse (saddle, pad, whatever) "in person", so that could be a reason why she used FB. Again, I'm NOT saying it's a polite way to go, just that people are different. 

DD, I'd just take it easy. Then it's not a person for Duffy, that's it.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I also hate talking on the phone and usually avoid it at all costs. I usually end up getting tongue-tied on the phone (saying something in a way that doesn't sound quite right, forgetting to ask something as kitten_Val mentioned, screwing up the polite "pacing" of the conversation...)

If I do have to call someone, I usually already have the important parts of the conversation "scripted" in my head.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, do you want the good news or the bad news?

A girl at our yard rushed to see me this evening, and blurted out that the girls dad? Well known on the SJ circuit. For none of the right reasons. A very angry/aggressive rider. Blessing in disguise.

I spoke to my trainer, and she said the slight dishing is more unsightly than anything, and if they are using that as an excuse good job she didnt go to them as they can't see her potential.

I have to admit I prefer initial contact by email, heck, add me on FB and browse my pictures- nothing to hide.

But she'd spoken to me on the phone, and had spent all morning texting about how much she loved Duffy etc. Way to take the wind out of my sales.


Just gotta keep looking. Got someone to help me re-write my ad though, my trainer is.. too honest and doesn't sugar coat so it doesn't help LOL


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, the vaulters on Friday didn't work out.

Right height, perfect temperament, but she stressed out with all the gear on her so they called it a day. Very nice people, very professional about it!

HOWEVER

I had an email yesterday from a gentleman who lives on the other side of Germany (FAR!) and said he's a happy hacker/carriage driver and he's looking for a partner to replace his newly retired mare for his gelding.

So, I got my dad to phone him up (my German isn't that good)

And, he's a Doc. 30 years experience, and his carriage trainer is the previous country champion for a 4 team. So, the training will be good.

He's coming April 20 to see her.

And.

Oh my.

He sent me a birdseye view of his 'place'
His house is attached to his stables which is attached to a hugemongous field where you can see two chestnut dots- his horses. His now retired mare will live out her days in his field.

To say I'm looking forward to meeting this guy is an understatement... 

But, this is my advertisement for Duffy- though you might not understand it ;D

Westfale Stute 7 Jahre Fuchs Dressurpferd Freizeitpferd


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, do you want some hopeful news?

I had someone try her on Sunday- she phoned me right at the start with a huge list of illnesses asking if Duffy had them- none, and she didn't really contact me again. Then Friday, she got in touch. She had a horse, who she has just found a home for as a pasture pet and came Sunday- her friend rode though as she hasn't ridden in two years.

Duffy's personality won them over straight away, her old horse was a bit of a nutter, and they're coming back tomorrow or Friday and the woman will ride her.

I think one of two things will happen.

They'll either do really well, or she won't be able to get her to move, but her friend did and helps her with the horses so she may blame this on her riding and unfitness.

Now, I know in my mind and heart I would love her to go to this doctor, with his huge fields and his trainer etc but I have no way to say that he will take her, so I just have to bite the bullet and if this woman wants her, let her go.

We will see! After the riding they produced a saddle and tried it on her and apart from being raised at the back its a very good fit, so thats another bonus- we will see!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> We will see! After the riding they produced a saddle and tried it on her and apart from being raised at the back its a very good fit, so thats another bonus- we will see!


I hope it works out!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Just read this thread from start to finish... started out as just because I was browsing on here out of boredom - but by the end I'm now hopeful for you to find the right home for your Duffy. She sounds a lovely character, and some horses (typically mares) I've found really need someone to click with, or they just won't give their all. I will be following this thread from now on!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok...fingers are re-crossed for this one!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> Ok...fingers are re-crossed for this one!


 
Hahaha I know what you mean  I'm not getting my hopes up too high as you never know what can happen!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Duffy's perfect future owner will come along. I am sure if it!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> Duffy's perfect future owner will come along. I am sure if it!


 
I agree! I reckon if she was a 'normal' height she would have sold- I took out not for beginners from her advertisement as people thought big horse, no beginners- bad big strong horse so when they ask I explain.. its difficult!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm 6' tall so probably would've been quite attracted to her height!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> I'm 6' tall so probably would've been quite attracted to her height!


 
5ft6!
I can't mount (unless I dislocate my hip!) from the ground- she's too big!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OKay I am truly sick of time wasters.

An hour before the appointment, I get a text with all these apparent problems my horse has.

Firstly the xrays I had done show something... really, funny that as my own vet said they were clear hence me buying her, she has a 'ton' which is where the breathing isn't 100% on bigger horses.. no, she doesn't at all. And her legs. Yes, her legs are pigeon toed, but she's never been lame, and it looks bad rather than being bad.

So I asked her what her vet said. She'll get back to me apparently.

lksdhgiuphgp9irg.

I want to punch somthing.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Ag, that is annoying but try to put it out of your mind.
This leaves the road open for that amazing Doctor and his beautiful fields, doesn't it?
Maybe its a blessing in disguise.

However, I find it very bad form for a potential buyer to tell a potential buyer what is wrong with their horse.
They should rather say, 'no thank you, but she is not right for us', than come with their vet's prognosis.
Duffy's health is between you and your vet. 

I don't know if I'm saying it right, but I've come across this before... Its considered a bit rude here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

muumi said:


> Ag, that is annoying but try to put it out of your mind.
> This leaves the road open for that amazing Doctor and his beautiful fields, doesn't it?
> Maybe its a blessing in disguise.
> 
> ...



It does indeed, I think I'm more wound up by the fact they've imagined all these problems when in fact there is only one- her pigeon toes, which she has never had a lame day on or anything- never been a problem for me.

I find it wrong too, and it upset me a bit, and my trainer said there is nothing wrong with the horse, and as she's known her for the past 10 months I'm more likely to believe her. 

If the vet did find something on the xray, then saying so would maybe save me hassle on the road but she can't tell me what the vet said! :evil:


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes exactly, she can't ethically tell you what her vet said, so why hint at all these terrible problems, that, for all you know, may be made up or exaggerated as an excuse?

She should just say, 'sorry, not for me', than say all these things, that, frankly, is not her place to say, and thereby causing you all this frustration.

I would trust my own vet's prognosis of my horse's health anyway.

I'm sorry about this for your sake, I understand why you're so upset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

muumi said:


> Yes exactly, she can't ethically tell you what her vet said, so why hint at all these terrible problems, that, for all you know, may be made up or exaggerated as an excuse?
> 
> She should just say, 'sorry, not for me', than say all these things, that, frankly, is not her place to say, and thereby causing you all this frustration.
> 
> ...



Thanks muumi.
If she said sorry, her dishing is too much of a problem, or not for me etc I would say fine, fair enough- some horses just don't match the people. I get that, and she's not an easy ride. But an hour before, and rubbish, made up excuses :evil:

My vet is very good, very very good and I trust her immensly and she did a darn good vet check on that horse to eliminate ANYTHING when I bought her. 

Some people, eh! I re-did her advertisement and put some cutesy pictures in as people think big=dangerous and already got someone now talking to me!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

actualy, if she paid for the vetting and xrays then she can instruct the vet to release the information to you.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Nope, these are
my drags when I got the vetting done! If she failed a vet check naturally I would want to know why for future buyers. Out here if you sell the horse and know of a problem that effects the purpose then up to 6 months later the horse can be returned and you have to pay all legal vets and horse costs.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm confused. Did this person vet her? Whose x rays did she see? The ones you had taken or ones she had taken?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Apologies lol! They are my x rays from when I bought her, but most horses out here have a TUV which is leg and back xrays and then graded on if they have any issues etc but Duffy doesn't have it, however the right fore was of some concern in my vetting so I had it xrayed for anything out the norm and nothing showed so when people ask for any medical stuff on her I send the xray and her vet check which she cleared and dental checks.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I just re-read these posts.. I was using an iPhone.. sorry ;D

Well, I've had a couple more funny ones.

The price is open to see.
So someone got in touch and said she's lovely but I'm not wanting to spend more than 200.

You get more for slaughter horses. But I wasn't unkind enough to say that o.0

Then someone else got in touch, trying to really drive the price down, and I said it will be discussed when you try the horse out, yes I am aware you will give her a loving home blahblahblah. Then she asked how much with the saddle. As its practically new, and newly fitted, AND a kieffer... with the horse its 5200 with two rugs as well- no budging. Apparentlythats a horrific amount. The saddle new costs 1600... so when I wouldn't budge she said she'd come in her Summer holidays to look... hoping she'll be gone by then lol.

Some people eh.

One thing though.
The previous owner got in touch and said she has a friend who is interested. I don't know whether to say yes, if Friday doesn't work out, because of the state I got her in in the first place.. :/


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh Sophie, if I lived where you are and had that money, I would snap her up! I think Duffy is one of the most beautiful horses! I have a soft spot for her, if you hadn't noticed :wink:

I really hope you find someone who deserves her! If they aren't willing to pay the price for her, then their loss I say.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

:K
Apparently now my horse nas navicular...

Yeah. So my two vets didn't pick it up but this junior vet has.

Sure thing.

I want to post expletives on here.

Instead I'll just sulk. Idiotic people.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am sorry you are going though this with your horse


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Man  It just doesn't make sense.

You can't go and talk to this "jr. vet" and see if your vet could have a chat with him? That's so dumb..



DuffyDuck said:


> :K
> Apparently now my horse nas navicular...
> 
> Yeah. So my two vets didn't pick it up but this junior vet has.
> ...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Man  It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> You can't go and talk to this "jr. vet" and see if your vet could have a chat with him? That's so dumb..



No, LOL I wrote a rather pointed but somewhat rude email in return which basically consisted of 'You and your vet are talking out of your asses'

I don't want Duffy going to someone like that, when the new owners slate the old owners for everything.. you know what I mean? They burnt those bridges haha

Anyways, I have someone coming Friday morning.. the doctor... so we will see! I'm hoping its worth his while though as he's booked hotels and everything!!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

muumi said:


> However, I find it very bad form for a potential buyer to tell a potential buyer what is wrong with their horse.
> They should rather say, 'no thank you, but she is not right for us', than come with their vet's prognosis.
> Duffy's health is between you and your vet.
> 
> ...


It's not in the slightest bit rude! 

When I bought my gelding, I paid for my Vet to come examine him and the exam showed something to be a bit wonky, so I paid for x-rays. 

After I received the report from my Vet, I called the seller and told her exactly what my Vet found and that based on the findings, while I still wanted him, I felt his purchase price should be lower. The seller agreed with me 100%


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Delfina said:


> It's not in the slightest bit rude!
> 
> When I bought my gelding, I paid for my Vet to come examine him and the exam showed something to be a bit wonky, so I paid for x-rays.
> 
> After I received the report from my Vet, I called the seller and told her exactly what my Vet found and that based on the findings, while I still wanted him, I felt his purchase price should be lower. The seller agreed with me 100%


 
Oh I totally agree with that, and I would do the same in your position, and I did! But mine came up clear and I have full confidence in this vet as she's highly recommended by my trainers too.

Also, if someone had their own xrays on Duffy and something came up naturally we could discuss the price! 

I don't understand why I would send people the xrays if there was something on them o.0

Not only that, if she DID have navicular, and I found it within 6 months of purchase I could send her back to the seller.

But she's never had a lame day. Ever. Period. So if she were to have it, I'd keep her and talk to my farrier and work her carefully.

Thing is.. she doesn't :evil:

Nor does she have the 'Ton' which is the breathing problems found in some big horses (no idea what it is in English) :evil: 

SO DONT MAKE STORIES UP ABOUT MY HORSE.
Sure, her fitness can improve and she breathes a bit heavy... but she's started from nothing to this so naturally her fitness isn't going to be 100%

grr.

Okay, I'm over it now because I'm in my happy place ahaha


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, sorry you are going through all this. It is obvious from all of your posts that you care very much for your horse, even though you have to let her go.-
Personally, I would be alarmed if one vet is giving the all clear, while another is saying navicular. Have you or your vet conferred with the other vet? I know this is a highly charged emotional situation for you, but don't write off this younger vet just Because he is young. Remember, there are advancements in medicine all the time, and the young vets can perhaps be on the up and up.-
I would want to speak to this other vet directly and be sure that he Thinks navicular, and that it isnt just made up by the other people. If that Is his diagnosis, I would then want to get a third opinion from a completely different objective vet.-
I hope it all works out for you, best of luck.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Wow, sorry you are going through all this. It is obvious from all of your posts that you care very much for your horse, even though you have to let her go.-
> Personally, I would be alarmed if one vet is giving the all clear, while another is saying navicular. Have you or your vet conferred with the other vet? I know this is a highly charged emotional situation for you, but don't write off this younger vet just Because he is young. Remember, there are advancements in medicine all the time, and the young vets can perhaps be on the up and up.-
> I would want to speak to this other vet directly and be sure that he Thinks navicular, and that it isnt just made up by the other people. If that Is his diagnosis, I would then want to get a third opinion from a completely different objective vet.-
> I hope it all works out for you, best of luck.


Hey...

I do care very much for her, thats why I would like to find the best possible home. At the end of the day I don't HAVE to sell, but if I can, i would like to.

I considered it, a lot. However, the woman wouldn't give me the number of the vet when I asked to speak to her in the first place. And making up the other lie about her breathing makes me wonder whether it was there or not.

My trainer studied the bio mechanics of horses (or something like that) in the States for 8 years, and he studied bones.. lots of bones, and xrays and is 101% sure that there is nothing n Duffy's hoof.

The gentleman coming tomorrow also wishes to have a copy, so if his vet comes back and says the same, I will be more inclined to take it to my vet and say what have you been playing at.

She doesn't show any typical signs of navicular... my dad's mare has low-mid grade. Odd or different sized hoof, lameness, heat etc and she's in daily work, so would have thought in the last 10 months she would have had a lame day or something.. never!

We will see though!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Delfina said:


> It's not in the slightest bit rude!
> 
> When I bought my gelding, I paid for my Vet to come examine him and the exam showed something to be a bit wonky, so I paid for x-rays.
> 
> After I received the report from my Vet, I called the seller and told her exactly what my Vet found and that based on the findings, while I still wanted him, I felt his purchase price should be lower. The seller agreed with me 100%


The reason I find it rude, is because of exactly what it caused here... Sophie is stressed and worried unnecessarily. If the seller asks the buyer what they found, then fine, but i think its a bit out of place, especially when you didnt even do the PPE, to just send word back that said horse has a serious issue.

There are just ways to do something, and ways not to.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Those are both opinions, guys. Now that they have been aired, let's get back on topic and not turn this into a discussion about who is right and who isn't.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Those are both opinions, guys. Now that they have been aired, let's get back on topic and not turn this into a discussion about who is right and who isn't.


True. Thanks for that.

Well, I think everything happens for a reason, so this is not a setback. Just a change in direction.... (have a good feeling about the doctor!)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

muumi said:


> The reason I find it rude, is because of exactly what it caused here... Sophie is stressed and worried unnecessarily. If the seller asks the buyer what they found, then fine, but i think its a bit out of place, especially when you didnt even do the PPE, to just send word back that said horse has a serious issue.
> 
> There are just ways to do something, and ways not to.


 
Muumi, my dear.. I think the 'I don't find it at all rude' was in regards to me saying that I replied with a rude email 

Sorry Bill... just had to add that as that is how I read the post!

BUT

Doctor is coming between 9-10 on Friday... dad's dropping me off at the yard before lunch so fingers crossed!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> No, LOL I wrote a rather pointed but somewhat rude email in return which basically consisted of 'You and your vet are talking out of your asses'
> 
> I don't want Duffy going to someone like that, when the new owners slate the old owners for everything.. you know what I mean? They burnt those bridges haha
> 
> Anyways, I have someone coming Friday morning.. the doctor... so we will see! I'm hoping its worth his while though as he's booked hotels and everything!!


I am hoping he is the right man for Duffy!! (That sounds funny haha! :lol

Yeah you're right to want a fabulous home for her. Nothing worse that people that talk trash and make others feel just.. bleh. 

Good for you writing that email. Though I wouldn't have sent it.. just kept it in the drafts. People are very cruel and they'll use whatever they can to bring you down. Be careful Sophie.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Muumi, my dear.. I think the 'I don't find it at all rude' was in regards to me saying that I replied with a rude email
> 
> Sorry Bill... just had to add that as that is how I read the post!
> 
> ...


Oh! Haha! Well, personally, I looove a rude email when the moment calls for it!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I am hoping he is the right man for Duffy!! (That sounds funny haha! :lol
> 
> Yeah you're right to want a fabulous home for her. Nothing worse that people that talk trash and make others feel just.. bleh.
> 
> Good for you writing that email. Though I wouldn't have sent it.. just kept it in the drafts. People are very cruel and they'll use whatever they can to bring you down. Be careful Sophie.


 
I edited it a few times before replying...

It basically went like this

Dear ***

I have looked at the Xrays, and also had another leading vet who specialises in equine legs and lameness, and she has confirmed that there is no navicular. That is two vets who have checked, so I am sorry to say that I think your vet has this wrong.

Also, Duffy has no 'Ton'. It was ruled out in my vet check, and my trainer, who has over 40 years experience has also said she has no Ton.

I can understand, from the issues you had with your old horse, that you may be wary about Duffy's legs- they however have never been an issue throughout my ownership regarding lameness or swelling or heat etc.

Sophie


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> I edited it a few times before replying...



Atta girl. The right person for Duffy will come  Till then she's got the best owner ever making sure everything goes swimmingly.

When does he come again??


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> I edited it a few times before replying...
> 
> It basically went like this
> 
> ...


Good letter. Not rude at all.
Just _stern_, if anything.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL

I don't do rude or stern normally, but I want to make sure they realise they've missed out with their make believe problems -.-

Doctor comes Friday between 9-10 am


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wooo all the good stuff happens this Friday! (which is Saturday for me)

The doctor, and my new farrier.. fingers crossed it goes well for both of us!

I had a bit of a giggle though.. how you blanked the person's name in curse word stars :lol: found it really ironic hehe


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Wooo all the good stuff happens this Friday! (which is Saturday for me)
> 
> The doctor, and my new farrier.. fingers crossed it goes well for both of us!
> 
> I had a bit of a giggle though.. how you blanked the person's name in curse word stars :lol: found it really ironic hehe


 
Well.. I'd get in trouble for writing "poop" head!

Fingers crossed for your new farrier then! I will let everyone know.. I'm excited, but it seems too good to be true... eeee:lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

o.0

I redid the advertisement.

Two out of three people asking questions are people who asked before.

D'oh!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with finding Duffy a home


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Country Woman :3

I'm sure she will.. and if she doesn't.. she'll stay


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

WELL.

The doctor came at 10. I was down at 8 to get mucked out and glad I did.. Duffy was MINGING. She's slept in every bit of poo possible muahaha so scrubbed her hooves clean and gave her a quick currycomb and flick over. 

Had ten minutes to spare when he turned up.

Well, lets just say he's already shown the videos etc to his trainer.

And they like.

A lot.

And he likes her even more now he's seen her in the flesh.

SO. He's got my Xray (part of me is kicking myself for giving it out after what happened recently) and he needs to win the wife over and will give me an answer Mon/Tues next week about if and when he'll collect her. 

I have said other people are interested however, so hoping to hear asap


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

It sounds like it went well. At the same time, maintain a healthy level of cynicism so you're not too disappointed and upset if it all does go south. But hopefully, it won't!

Did this guy ride her? How did they get on?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I am.. and I have someone else making an appointment as we speak and he's well aware I have other interest and if she's sold before he gives me a definete answer... I'll let him know 

No, he didn't, he just watched me ride over coffee with my dad! (cheeks, whilst I was sweating my butt off!) as he was thrown from a horse a couple of years back and broke his hip so has some difficulties. But he loves the way she moves, her attitude and how relaxed she is!

I am well prepared in case of a no, as much as I would love her to go to him, you never know in life eh!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

And he wants an 18hh big moving horse?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Carriage driver


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

He wants Duffy to learn to drive? Very cool.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

That would be cool. She'd look good in a harness.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

His trainer trains horses for Hollywood when the film in Germany.. last film he did was the 3 muskateers... he's really good apparently and not a 'if you don't do it I'll whip you' kinda trainer.

I'm really excited to see what happens if she goes there, I am hoping he keeps in touch!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

It would be really cool if Duffy was in a movie lol!  I hope all goes well and she finds a happy home.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I had an email.

And a phone call.

They want Duffy.

Their vet is going to check through my old vet check, and the xray and the videos due to her dishing, and make sure she's suitable for what they want without issue etc.

And I will know by tomorrow evening.

And then if all goes well- they'll pick her up next weekend.

I had a little cry.. its sad... however, if it goes according to plan- then she will have the best home I could wish for any horse. They've already invited me to go stay with them, and he's trying to (jokingly) set me up with his son ahaha


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats! That is fantastic news!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That sounds so wonderful for your girl! Bittersweet for sure, but it sounds like a dream home for her. Congrats!

Now...about his son... LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations! That's amazing, bittersweet. Sounds like she will have a great home, and I'm sure they'll be happy to keep you updated


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am happy for you and Duffy!! I am sure her new owner's will love her as much as you do.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Im very happy for you, it sounds like a great home for Duffy.
Goodluck with your plans


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

It sounded great however bad news from the vet, he feels there is too much risk with her legs on concrete etc. So, poop happens. Very sad, but now after everything we've been through I don't know if I can sell her either. Going to chat with my trainer and figure out the best route to go down. 

Help 

Sorry for this ups and downs guys, maybe if she sells I will post once she's on the trailer and the money is in the bank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

That sucks but who knows what will happen! Hugs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That sucks! Praying that you can figure out what to do and the right person will be coming along very soon.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Duffy, the offer still stands if you want to advertise her over here I'll help you write the advert


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey faye, thanks very much for the offer.. going to check your pics out soon but need to offload the food shopping LOL!

I need to talk to my trainer. I don't know if I want to sell her... I just don't know. I love my overgrown bundle of ginger fluff!! And now when someone has come this close to buying, its made me realise that... better late than never LOL


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread has been silent far too long! 
Any updates on that gorgeous beast, Duffy?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

There is news... She is being picked up by her new family in two hours. Passed vet check etc. Sorry I've been so quiet, new job has kept me busy. Very sad, already had a little cry. But she is going to be so loved. The girl adores her. Will speak again in a couple of days, pretty torn up bout her going, but then time to look for my keeper!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> There is news... She is being picked up by her new family in two hours. Passed vet check etc. Sorry I've been so quiet, new job has kept me busy. Very sad, already had a little cry. But she is going to be so loved. The girl adores her. Will speak again in a couple of days, pretty torn up bout her going, but then time to look for my keeper!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A bitter sweet situation Duffy. Congratulations on taking the time to finally find the right home for her, but I am sorry that you'll be losing her.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Wait a moment - details!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome! Glad you found her a home... But grumpy that we didn't get the usual blow-by-blow! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations Duffy! I know it must be so bittersweet but from the little you wrote, it sounds like she's going to have a great home! When you have a chance, we demand details!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wait, I thought you had decided to keep her?? It's kinda sad, but understandable. GL to your girl in her new home. And GL to you on finding a keeper.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

(((HUGS))) I currently have G Man listed, and it hurts a little every time I show him, and I will cry my eyes out when he goes, but I know it's for the best for both of us.

Best of luck with finding the right one, he/she is out there somewhere


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well. I cried. In fact, I felt like a little girl and made her new owner cry too.
She loaded up no issues, walked straight on, I tied her up, said good bye and she looked back as they drove off.

She's settled in already. She stressed out a bit on the journey up there (about 1h30) but settled after a run in the school and food in her box.

It all happened really quickly, if I'm honest. Two weeks ago I had my final appointments, and I said if these didn't work, I'd take her off for a month, ride her more thoroughly and go to a comp or two and relist her.

Then she got a fever, and I had to cancel the appointments for a week, and they came last Sunday. Small, 16yo girl who has had so many problem horses. Fell in love with her and got her moving amazingly.

She then said she wanted her parents to see her, and they came Thursday as it was a bank holiday.

They tried to be really cheeky with the price, but we stood firm. It helped I had a previous vet check where she was sold for 6k, so they knew they were getting a fairly good horse for less money.

Then they booked the vet check for Friday evening.. 11pm the vet finally turned up (que my grumpy dad not getting any beer haha) and finished at midnight. They decided to use the same vet I had, as she is the best in the area, and I only used her for Duffy's vet check and antibiotics in december with the unknown abcess.

And she passed, very well.

So they phoned Saturday and said they'd pick her up at 1.30pm. I got down, gave her my last brush down so she'd look smart when she turned up... and then they signed the paperwork, gave the money, big hugs... and they'd bought my dad a crate of beer for all the troubles he'd been through the night before staying up so late... and she left 

Sad, but the right thing to do. She is going to be well loved by Jenni, and she wants me to go visit in a couple of months too.

So for now, I have my dad's mare, and two others to help with so I am not completely horseless, and will begin looking in August time...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Big hugs <3 You found her a fabulous home, well done!!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck! Duffy found a great new home! What does Jenni plan on doing with her?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's awesome that you found her a great home! Hugs to you to go through all you did, and to give up your beloved mare. That's great that she wants you to see Duffy in the future. I'm glad it worked out so well for you!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Duffy got a great home! I am happy and sad, as I am sure you are..
I cannot wait to see the new horse!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone who brings dad beer because he missed out has to be good people:lol:

Sometimes it's hard to do the right thing, but sounds like she is going to a good place. Good luck in finding your perfect partner.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She's gone to a wonderful place.. I had to email Jenni and apologise for my minor break down and making her cry and made her understand that if I wasn't happy with the partnership, I would never had sold her to Jenni in the first place.

She's looking for an allrounder sort, so she's more than happy with her. 

I will naturally update you all as we go on 
One thing in the contract did strike me as weird, and it was downloaded and paid for from the FN... is something within 6 weeks and the horse can come back.. need to clarify THAT with my trainer first. I don't think she will, but I'd rather be safe than sorry before I go and look at new ones!

Not only that, the prices out here have rocketed, so will be testing a few next month maybe, but not got my hopes up too much yet


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's bittersweet to sell a horse that you care about, but isn't the best partner at the moment. You did take a lot of time to find her a good home & the right person to work w/her. Glad you can still see her in the future. Now to find the horse of your dreams-good luck in your search-hope it's a quick one!


----------

